# Lonestar Grillz or Lang?



## tennesseejed (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm used to big green egg's and have been cooking on them for about 5 years now and really love em.  However I need more space and feel like true BBQ comes off of brick or steel pits.  This being the case I have been researching the hell out of various pit makers and for the moment have narrowed it down to 2 specific pits.  I'm eyeing the lonestar grillz hybrid smoker/grill combo with the firebox underneath.  I really like the idea of the radiant heat being transferred to the pit because it's underneath and I could get a smaller whole hog.  Anyone have any advice or experience with this manufacturer of this pit specifically?  The other pit i'm seriousy considering is the Lang 36 hybrid deluxe.  I really have no use for the grill on the pit since I have a Big Green Egg I could use for grilling, but I like the idea of the "warmer box" to help cook ribs, or chicken while larger cuts are in the pipe smoker.  My question is does the "warmer" function as a true vertical smoker or is it just a warmer.  Any thoughts or opinions on either of these pits would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks guys.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 19, 2013)

my 2 cents....Lang!

Kat


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 19, 2013)

+1 Lang. ...but true BBQ comes from a pit in the ground.  LOL


----------

